# 5800 died i think...



## slim1 (Jan 31, 2004)

i just bought this form a friend, he tested it at the track, then sent it to me.

i install it tonight and putted around the room to check steering and stuff.

within 2 min it acted up. as i kreept forward, the light on the spek RX would go out and the car would drive slowly for a few seconds then i got control back.
it did this about 10 times over 5 min. i was trying to see if it was repeatable so i could see what was causing it. but the esc made a screech noise and shut off, and now will not power. i have 8.8v up to the solder tabs on the esc.

when i was trying to get it to act up i would hold the car, give enough th to slowly spin the wheels, and i would shut off the switch, and the motor would stop.... i was thinking that maybe the on off was bad. but it would take off slowly just sitting there. radio is m8 with DSM.

any ideas before i spend the cash *sigh* to have it fixed?


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

It sounds like you may need a receiver pack or maybe a cap hooked up to the receiver. I had the same problem and the pack took care of the issue. It seems to be a problem with the DSM system.


----------



## slim1 (Jan 31, 2004)

even on 6 cell?


----------



## slim1 (Jan 31, 2004)

good call Jamie.

i took one out of my scale and hooked it up and everything works as it should.
i called Horizon and they said it is a bad rx and to send it in.

thanx bro.


----------



## GEORGE LARRABEE (Jan 18, 2006)

I Think It Might Be That Your Speed Control Needs To Be Calibrated Thats What Happens To My Mini Radge


----------



## RHuckster (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup, calibration would more than likely do the trick.

Rick


----------

